# Uebersetzungsprobleme mit Programiersprache



## son gohan (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei etwas von Englisch auf Deutsch zu übersetzen und habe einige Probleme dabei wegen dem Verständnis. Da es sich aber um ein Handbuch für Programmierung handelt dachte ich mir dass ich bei euch Hilfe bekommen könnte. 

Ich würde gerne einfach nachfolgend ein paar Stellen auf englisch reinstellen und würde mich natürlich sehr freuen wenn jemand mir das übersetzen könnte. Ich habe bisher versucht mit eigener Erfahrung in Programmieren wie auch Englisch und mit verschiedenen Übersetzungsprogrammen etwas logisches zusammen zu reimen, aber da kommt nicht immer etwas vernünftiges bei raus. Ich muss auch noch erwähnen, das ich hier aus einem Internetcafe aus schreiben muss, weil in meiner neuen Wohnung noch kein Internetanschluss vorhanden ist und ich kann auch nur einmal am Tag höchstens online gehen. Ich erwähne das nur damit sich niemand wundert falls es ewig dauert bis mal eine Antwort von mir auf Fragen kommt und nicht weil ich irgendwie Mitleid erhoffe . 


*Was kann man verstehen unter folgenden Wörtern und Sätzen in Bezug auf eine Programmiersprache?:*

-Built-in-language

-request

-integrated language

-allocation/reallocation

-appopriate

-sense


//--- Hier etwas Text

Some characters and character sequences are of a special importance. These are so-called operation symbols, for example: 

+ - * / %     symbols of arithmetic operations
&& ||         symbols of logic operations
= += *=       symbols of assignment operations

Operation symbols are used in expressions and have sense when appopriate operands are given them

Punctuation marks are emphasized, as well. These are parenthesis, braces, comma, colon, and semicolon.

Operation symbols, punctuation marks, spaces are used to separate language elements from each other.

//---

-multiplicative


//------- Nochmal etwas Text

Call for function with x1,x2,...,xn arguments.
Each argument can represent a constant, a variable, or an expression of the corresponding type. The arguments passed are separated by commas and must be inside of parenthesis, the opening parenthesis to follow the name of the called function.

The expression value is the value returned by the function. If the returned value is of the void type, such function call cannot be placed to the right in the assignment operation. Please make sure that the expressions x1,x2,...,xn are executed exactly in this order.


Comma operation
Expressions separated by commas are executed from left to right. All side effects of the left expression calculation can appear before the right expression is calculated. The result type and value coincide with those of the right expression. The list of parameters to be passed (see above) can be considered as an example.

Example:

```
for(i=0,j=99; i<100; i++,j--) Print(array[i][j]);
```


//---


----------

